# Tiki stiks......No more



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

I read Wavefishing (makers of Tiki stiks) has closed there doors because of rough economic times. Hopefully it is a rumor.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

That is crazy - they just released a new line of Creature bait and swim baits this month

Well thank goodness that JDBaits is still making my soft plastics!


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

Spoke with Paul the owner.....Its True!


----------



## shamoo (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow!! Their Platypus looks like a decent bait, I'm going to scarf up on them. Economy took another business


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Wow!! Their Platypus looks like a decent bait, I'm going to scarf up on them. Economy took another business



I'm about to order a beach towel and some flip flops! :LOL2:

Baits are $2 if you call and order from them direct.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 21, 2009)

wow that sucks, they were the first stick baits I ever tried  I also love their 4" sticks for smallies....and the sweet swirl colors, oh well


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2009)

Holy crap! That's my go-to bait around here for Spots! :shock: . I better get to Wally World and see what's left!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 21, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Holy crap! That's my go-to bait around here for Spots! :shock: . I better get to Wally World and see what's left!




Call them they are selling for $2.00 a bag if you call direct


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 21, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! That's my go-to bait around here for Spots! :shock: . I better get to Wally World and see what's left!
> ...




They closed at 5pm (Central time), but I just sent them an email! Hopefully I an get a few bags of the Red Shad for $2 each. Might also get one of those red Wave Worm ballcaps too. 8)


----------



## SMDave (Jan 22, 2009)

WHAT??!!! Thank goodness I have a couple packs of Sweet Potato Pie (swirl) left


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got back from Walmart and they now only have two pegs (near the bottom of the shelf no-less) dedicated to Tiki Sticks. There used to be a whole more before, and displayed at eye level.


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 23, 2009)

Well that really stinks....They have (had) A LOT of new baits out too.


----------



## whj812 (Jan 23, 2009)

Dang... I remember going to walmart and buying up about 10 packs of TikiSticks for 1.00 a pack about 2 years ago on clearance. Used the crap out them!! I still have some. I also have a new pack of the Christmas Tree colored ones I won during the Christmas Giveaway!! 

Sucks to see a good company go under....wonder how many more are going to be affected? 
























Where is the "Change" Obama?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 23, 2009)

WaveFishing.com site is now down - if you did not order I guess it is too late


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 23, 2009)

I talked with one of the guys at tacklewarehouse.com and they still have some stuff so if you want it you better get your order in before it's too late. Sounds like a good item I could put on ebay!! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 23, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> WaveFishing.com site is now down - if you did not order I guess it is too late




Well crap! Guess that's why they didn't reply to my email. :-k 



kentuckybassman said:


> I talked with one of the guys at tacklewarehouse.com and they still have some stuff so if you want it you better get your order in before it's too late. Sounds like a good item I could put on ebay!! 8)




I'll checkout their site. Thanks! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 23, 2009)

Just looked at the tackle warehouse site and they want $3.99 a bag. I'm going to Walmart and get what they have left (maybe 6 bags).


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 23, 2009)

Back! They had 3 packs of the Red Shad left, so got them and 3 bags of the Smoke Shad. I asked the lady in the sporting goods section if they had any stock in the back and she said that's all they had. I told her they won't be getting anymore either. Already seeing the Tiki Sticks for $3.99 up to $5.00 a pack on the internet. I wonder what caused them to close-down so quickly?


----------



## ilinimud (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats what i was wondering. I didnt see this untill the day after it was posted, and by then they already had the site closed.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 24, 2009)

As I mentioned above - I do not consider anything by Wave a premium bait - they were one of those "good for the price"


Before you start bidding on Tiki sticks on eBay look into some soft plastics made and sold by the TB sponsors.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 24, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> As I mentioned above - I do not consider anything by Wave a premium bait - they were one of those "good for the price"
> 
> 
> Before you start bidding on Tiki sticks on eBay look into some soft plastics made and sold by the TB sponsors.


Sometimes it's the "not so premium" baits that I caught my fish on. I just liked Wave brands Tiki Craws,because when nothing else worked,those would.
I was mainly talking about buying some of this stuff up that is still available and then SELLING it on ebay. 
I agree with you on soft plastics from our sponsors. I have got a few before and they work awesome!!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 24, 2009)

The key to the tiki stick IMHO was it's bargain build. It seemed to work for me in shallow wateer when better made baits would sink too fast and not get the strike. The tiki's seemed to sink so painfully slow that even in shallow water it inched its way to the bottom whereas a premuim stickbait would sink right to the bottom in comparison.

*To me this should give soft plastic makers an idea. offer a slow sink version with less salt or something for those shallow water situations.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 24, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> The key to the tiki stick IMHO was it's bargain build. It seemed to work for me in shallow wateer when better made baits would sink too fast and not get the strike. The tiki's seemed to sink so painfully slow that even in shallow water it inched its way to the bottom whereas a premuim stickbait would sink right to the bottom in comparison.
> 
> *To me this should give soft plastic makers an idea. offer a slow sink version with less salt or something for those shallow water situations.


Good idea!
That's how the tiki craws were,they didn't just drop straight to the bottom where other brands would but they would slowly fall and 99% of the time,that's when I got bit. 
I will definately miss these baits but I'm sure another one will be made like it eventually.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> The key to the tiki stick IMHO was it's bargain build. It seemed to work for me in shallow wateer when better made baits would sink too fast and not get the strike. The tiki's seemed to sink so painfully slow that even in shallow water it inched its way to the bottom whereas a premuim stickbait would sink right to the bottom in comparison.
> 
> *To me this should give soft plastic makers an idea. offer a slow sink version with less salt or something for those shallow water situations.



Its a great idea backpain and one that Ive been thinking of, i like to put about 15% salt in my sticks which gives them a nice slowwwwwwwww fall. This makes them great for shallow water, but almost painful to fish in deep water. Bumping it up to 30% should put me on par with GY's sink rate. So for you guys who fish deeper waters I will start offering a fast sinking stick bait at no additional charge, just remind me you want the fast sinkers when you order. 

Also I feel i must comment on this "premium bait" talk, I really would not consider any mass manufactured bait a premium bait, the only thing that makes them premium is the price. Now hand poured baits poured by either me or one of my competitors is a true premium bait since we use a higher grade of plastic, agonize about our colors/bait formulas and in general just put in a lot more care into a product we produce one at a time. All the big boys do is just load the injection machine with ingredients, flip a switch and boom 10 minutes later you got about 10,000 sticks.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 24, 2009)

*Man I should be a field tester!*

So BA, yours now fall slowely like the tiki? I am new to the buying lures idea. I personally have only bought the tiki's for the price. I got a boatload of them at wally world last feb in close out for $1.50 a bag. I am still at a place in my fishing where I have no idea what I like. I have always been a "run what you brung" kind of guy. Now I am noticing on different bodies of water, at different times of day, and even just on different days a need for a different type of soft plastic when dealing with a stick bait or something that will be rigged weightless. When will these faster sinking ones (more like the GY) be available? I still have a bunch of the tiki's but have no faster sinking ones. I have seen even in the same day on the same body of water a need for both, and it has bugged me not to have a faster sinking bait.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 24, 2009)

When I talked to one of the owners he told me that they're a couple of people interested in buying the company.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> So BA, yours now fall slowely like the tiki? . When will these faster sinking ones (more like the GY) be available? I still have a bunch of the tiki's but have no faster sinking ones.




IMO mine have always fell slow, and to increase the fall rate all i would need to do is add more salt to the mix. Id be interested in hearing from other who have used my sticks what they thunk? of the fall rate.


----------



## shamoo (Jan 24, 2009)

Mr. BassAddict,

The first ones I received sank quickly, the softer ones are per-fect-o mundo, thats my personal taste. =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2009)

shamoo said:


> Mr. BassAddict,
> 
> The first ones I received sank quickly, the softer ones are per-fect-o mundo, thats my personal taste. =D>



Thanks for the input Mr Moo Ill have to go back and see why but im almost sure its salt. :-k :-k


----------



## shamoo (Jan 24, 2009)

On the last batch you made me, I think you doubled the softner and added 1 percent more salt.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 24, 2009)

shamoo said:


> On the last batch you made me, I think you doubled the softner and added 1 percent more salt.



Sounds about right! It is in the book out in the shop but its too cold to get it right now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 25, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> As I mentioned above - I do not consider anything by Wave a premium bait - they were one of those "good for the price"



"Good for the price" is one of the reasons I used them, plus the Red Shad laminate color (red/black) worked well around here. Tried the actual Senko's once and they were too soft, not holding-up to the weedy areas I fished, plus I didn't want to pay the price of the Senkos. More Tiki Sticks in a bag (10) than the Senkos. One Tiki Stick would hold-up to catching 4-5 Spots on occasion. 




> Before you start bidding on Tiki sticks on eBay look into some soft plastics made and sold by the TB sponsors.



I'm open to buying some from site sponsors if the Tiki Stick Red Shad laminate color and texture can be duplicated! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Apr 7, 2009)

Not sure if they were bought out or decided to just be an internet supplier, but their products are still available for those that use them.

https://www.wavefishing.com/


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Got it saved to my Favorites 8) 

Maybe they did decide to just be an internet order company


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 7, 2009)

SWEET!! I just went to Gander Mtn, and they are finally running out. Picked up some more crawdudes, shadiks, and i tried the 5" lizards. Glad to see they are still going, actually has anyone tried to order from that site?

EDIT: I sent them the following E Mail:

_*Hello, 

I thought/was told that Wave Worm shut down, now i see that you can order from your site. Is this a mistake, or are you guys back up and running on an online only basis???

I was bummed when i heard you guys where shutting the doors, and have been stocking up on your stuff when i see it ever since. Hopefully you are back because i love your stuff!!

Thanks, 
Cameron*_

I will let you know if i get a reply.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 7, 2009)

Well here is the reply i got back from Wave Fishing:
_
*Hello Cameron,

Just a little friendly advice...do not always beleive the rumors you here. We are very much still in business. We are selling online www.wavefishing.com . We have a promotion going on all our products for the month of April.

Thanks,

Paul*_

??


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Well here is the reply i got back from Wave Fishing:
> _
> *Hello Cameron,
> 
> ...



I called when I first heard the news and Paul himself told me they were closing.....Gods honest truth. So from the time I talked to him until the online store, something must of happened. :-k


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, i went back and re-read the original post and seen that you called him. Oh well, im just glad to hear they are still making baits, even if they are kinda shady about this.


----------



## Jim (Apr 7, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Yeah, i went back and re-read the original post and seen that you called him. Oh well, im just glad to hear they are still making baits, even if they are kinda shady about this.



I forgot about that..........I just went back and read the post from the beginning! :LOL2:


----------



## BassMajician (Apr 8, 2009)

you can still order wave products. some may be sold out..


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 8, 2009)

ilinimud said:


> Yeah, i went back and re-read the original post and seen that you called him. Oh well, im just glad to hear they are still making baits, even if they are kinda shady about this.




Does sound kinda screwy. :-k . Doesn't sound like he gave you a proper answer in his email reply. He could've been a bit more descriptive of what happened.


----------



## ilinimud (Apr 8, 2009)

Im not trying to slander Wave Worm or anything, as i still love the stuff they make, but i dont know if i will be buying if they quit carrying them in store. I put a bag of Tiki Stiks in my shopping cart on their website, and went to checkout just to see how much shipping would be and it was like 9.86 or something. Im not paying 10 extra bucks for a pack of worms, or even 10....JMO


----------



## shamoo (Apr 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> ilinimud said:
> 
> 
> > Well here is the reply i got back from Wave Fishing:
> ...


I was told the same thing from this man. Rumors? what rumors, hes the one who said it, no rumors, we got it right from the horses mouth.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 4, 2010)

forgot about this thread and thought I'd give y'all an update...

When I was at the Classic a couple weeks ago, I talked to some people who looked like they had Wave brand plastics. I talked to the lady there, and she said that she had bought them out when they closed (she was a former VP with Wave). Anyways, they are now operating under the brand Ouzo (pronounced you without the y, so it sounds like youzoe (remember to drop the Y). I bought 7 packs of different things they had for $21.... just to get the free hat.

Looks like some good stuff... maybe even a little better quality than the original Wave plastics. I got some Tiki Sticks, finesse worms and some flipping craws

Website is not up yet... but this is it - https://www.ouzobaits.com/

** EDIT **

I just looked at the Wave Fishing website, and they are still operating. I'm beginning to think that she just left Wave and started her own company. That might be the reason the plastics are a little softer - but the colors are almost an exact replica.


----------



## Jim (Mar 4, 2010)

Being Greek, I know Ouzo! :LOL2:


----------



## Popeye (Mar 4, 2010)

Personally I think I would rather drink Jim's Ouzo, than try to catch fish with the other Ouzo.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 4, 2010)

Popeye said:


> Personally I think I would rather drink Jim's Ouzo, than try to catch fish with the other Ouzo.




Welcome to TinBoats stranger

or at least strange man :LOL2:


----------



## lswoody (Mar 5, 2010)

Hate to see that happen. To many jobs have been lost the last 2 or 3 yrs. I hope and pray that the economic situation will improve soon.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 5, 2010)

So for what occasion do Greeks drink Ouzo? Do they mostly sip it or is it a shot thing with them (or like me, straight from the bottle?). Only time I've ever seen someone else drink it was watching Iron Chef America and Kat Cora will drink a shot after the challenge is over.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Russ! Tiki Sticks (Red Shad laminate) was my go-to plastic when things got tough. I'll keep an eye on the website link you provided. maybe they'll stock them in stores [-o< . 


Jim,
I had some real Ouzo while overseas years ago in Athens, Greece, and around the Mediterranean. Knocked me on my butt! :shock:


----------

